

Hacks The Million-dollar Business of Video Game Cheating - fendrak
http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/04/30/hacks-an-investigation-into-aimbot-dealers-wallhack-users-and-the-million-dollar-business-of-video-game-cheating/

======
fendrak
"If we didn't do it, someone else would."

This sounds like the justification of every grey-area business idea I've ever
heard.

